# Male or female Blu sip



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if this is a male or a female? I was thinking male because of the wider toepads (or is it to young to tell?)

Thanks guys

also thanks to rob for posting it for me.


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

ooooopps forgot the links


http://www.evolv3d.com/Sal/2.jpg

http://www.evolv3d.com/Sal/blusip.jpg


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Here are the images


















rjm


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

Let me preface it with saying I much prefer to see them in person, but I would say a male.
J


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

*sip pics*

most-likely a male due to the splits in the toepads.


----------

